# Colt Python spare parts?



## k0mpis

Hi. 
Can anyone please help me?
I´m lookin fore a spare part to my Python. 
Seems impossible to find in sweden, its the "bolt" (cylinder locking lever).
And if possible? send it to me. i pay offcourse.

//J


----------



## Overkill0084

Colt Customer Service referred me to Jack First Gun Parts:
Jack First Gunshop - First in Gun Parts - Rapid City, South Dakota
Numrich, If you can find it in stock:
numrich gun parts - Google Search
Brownells:
World's Largest Supplier of Gun Parts, Gunsmith Tools & Shooting Accessories - Brownells

Python Parts are starting to get rare. I just wanted a mainspring. Jack First was the only place that had one (they make their own in-house). Your part sounds like a bit of a problem. I was told that in the not too distant future, I may need to see a machinist in some instances. Mine may head into semi-retirement.


----------



## k0mpis

Thanx Overkill. 
Sent mail to Numrich about shipping and Q about the part. 
hope that they can deliver...Otherwise a rare part. 
//J


----------

